# Which One To Choose



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay,
I'm sure to get an earful, but I trust the opinions on this forum. We are totally undecided on a new TV. We are stuck between the Mega cab dodge 2500 and the Gmc Silverado 2500 crew cab. Both are diesels. Best price so far are 34900 for the Dodge and 36500 for the Gmc. 
Please help me decide, the husband and I are ready to go crazy if we have to go to one more dealer.
Thanks

Martha (damar92 dw)


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mega Cab!!!!! Miles of room in the back seat! Oh and it pulls great too.


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

GoVols said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


 We currently have a 28rss, but after looking at the Sydneys they might be in the future. Also 3 kids and a beast of a dog.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

My vote is "Chevy" Ride is better, creature comforts are better. Yea, Yea the backseat of a megacrab is like a concert all, but are you going to be sleeping in that megacrab or your camper?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you thinking automatic or stick transmission?

If auto my preference would be the GMC. The Allison 6 speed is a medium duty transmisson with many features that are advantages for towing. Beyond that it is a toss up. Both rigs are very good units.

Map Guy


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Speaking from experience, with 3 kids (2 teens) and a beast of a dog myself...
AND someone who has owned a Silverado crew cab...

MEGA CAB! 

Your kids and your dog will thank you!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Both trucks will give you adequate towing capacity. GM has the prima facie transmission nod with the Allison 1000 but bear in mind that the new Aisin 6spd auto. trans that Dodge is using could be just as good...or better...or worse.









Which interior fits your needs better? We have looked at the interiors of the Chevy, the 08 Ford Super Duty and the MegaCab. Wife likes the Dodge version best. Ford next. The Jimmy is too small for our needs. Compared to the other two it reminds me of the spot Dodge was in with their Quad Cab when the competition was Chevy's Crew Cab and Ford's SuperCrew.

Is that new Toyota an option? It is quite the step up in terms of 1/2 ton tow capacity and interior room from the previous model Tundra.

-CC


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If I did not want a 8 ft bed, I would go with the Mega Cab. The Mega Cab only comes with a (roughly) 6 ft bed. The interior size of the GMC is great with a crew cab but is definitly smaller in the rear seat area than the mega cab.

Happy Hunting

John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> If I did not want a 8 ft bed, I would go with the Mega Cab. The Mega Cab only comes with a (roughly) 6 ft bed. The interior size of the GMC is great with a crew cab but is definitly smaller in the rear seat area than the mega cab.
> 
> Happy Hunting
> 
> John


Good point about the bed difference, forgot that. The MegaCab's bed is 6.25'. Enough for us, not enough for others.









-CC


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Calling the weight police, calling the weight police. Question(i'm too lazy to lookup the info myself) Whats the weight of a mega...vs. a chevy. & how does this bode to weight cap(carrying) vs. towing cap. of these two???


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www-5.dodge.com/towing5/D/vehicle_to_weight.jsp


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I've just been gathering information, I don't know if it applies to what you are looking at but on the Chevy 07 Classic (old style body) 2500 HD 2WD Crew Cab Duramax/Allison Max Trailer Wgt 15,400/15,100, GCWR 22,000, The 07 Dodge Ram Mega Cab, Diesel, 6 spd, 4.10 gears GCWR is 23,000 and max trailer wgt is 15,500-15,100. That is just a quick look at the books i picked up. The MAX pin weight you won't know for sure until you load up and have it weighed.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

GoVols said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more.  So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

X2 -For me the real selling point was the towing difference.

Map Guy


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

The first time you tow with it, you will realize its Worth every penny!!!! Oh yea, Both are good trucks, but i say go DODGE!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would always go with the GM. Trucks are equal enough not to matter but in the long run GM parts are cheaper, are easier to work on and have a much better dealer network behind them.

That is coming from a guy who many years ago worked on everything and Dodge was just one big pain in the butt compared to GM. When I owned a Dodge and went to their dealers they were horrible and there just were not as many so less to choose from. Once they didn't even stock spark plugs. What is up with that?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you do some research youll find that the cummins engine is by far the cheapest to do modifications to.. Its also much cheaper to repair..

The cummins compared to all the other small diesels is like the small/big block chevy is to other gas engines.. They are cheap reliable, easilly modded engines..

Buy what fits you best in every way..

If you want to do hp gains on your engine, pick the dodge cummins, its has a ton of proven goodies being made for it in the aftermarket.. Both chevy and ford have a much less aftermarket parts base..

Carey


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Its also much cheaper to repair..
> 
> Carey


Carey is right on here but not if you buy repair parts at Dodge. This Cummins engine family is in so many industrial and commercial applications it is almost unbelievable. Just look at Case equipment as one example.

Map Guy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just a for instance, an aftermaket turbo for a Dmax is 2681 bucks..
An aftermarket turbo for a cummins is 1534 bucks..

You can compare about any aftermarket part and the cummins is vastly cheaper...

My info is backed up here at extreme diesel.com (clicky)

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Man I'm eating those words! First for everything as in the first I ever saw cheaper parts for a Dodge. I STAND CORRECTED!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know if it plays a part in your decision but some or most of the Dodge trucks are made in Mexico. I am so sick of all our jobs being offshored I support made in the USA as much as possible. Other than that I have been researching 3/4 ton trucks for a while now and I would go with the Dodge over GM and even Ford because of the Cummins diesel engine.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If you do some research youll find that the cummins engine is by far the cheapest to do modifications to.. Its also much cheaper to repair..
> 
> The cummins compared to all the other small diesels is like the small/big block chevy is to other gas engines.. They are cheap reliable, easilly modded engines..
> 
> ...


I'll beg to differ with you on the the Mods. The duramax needs only a tuner stacked with a chip to make it a drag racer. The cummins needs alot more mods to make the same gains(injectors, studs, pump etc.) in addition the the computer programmers. Mind you that either engine modded this much will need beefed up trannies to handle the extra power & 4-5in exhaust to handle the egts...so that parts a wash. So yea, the cummins has more mods available that are cheaper...but you have to buy more of em' to spank a chipped more or less stock duramax. Don't get me wrong though the cummins can be made to turn insane numbers & either engine(with euff money) a run the standing 1/4mile in the 12s or lower. But were talking Rv towing here right? & not heavy modding. Go to the Dieselplace.com if you want to know about duramax modds & the more power to be gained with less money spent.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> If you do some research youll find that the cummins engine is by far the cheapest to do modifications to.. Its also much cheaper to repair..
> 
> The cummins compared to all the other small diesels is like the small/big block chevy is to other gas engines.. They are cheap reliable, easilly modded engines..
> 
> ...


I'll beg to differ with you on the the Mods. The duramax needs only a tuner stacked with a chip to make it a drag racer. The cummins needs alot more mods to make the same gains(injectors, studs, pump etc.) in addition the the computer programmers. Mind you that either engine modded this much will need beefed up trannies to handle the extra power & 4-5in exhaust to handle the egts...so that parts a wash. So yea, the cummins has more mods available that are cheaper...but you have to buy more of em' to spank a chipped more or less stock duramax. Don't get me wrong though the cummins can be made to turn insane numbers & either engine(with euff money) can run the standing 1/4mile in the 12s or lower. But were talking Rv towing here right? & not heavy modding.
[/quote]

I tend to agree on the mods per dollar factor issue but I didn't buy my Dmax to drag race or street race just to grunt my load down the road under control up and down mountain passes found out west. For Dmaxes the performance mod issue for most RV'ers is going to be electronics and exhaust products, possibly an exhaust brake. The newer Dmax have an exhaust brake like feature using the variable vane turbo charger and it can work in conjunction with cruise control on grade decent -very slick.

For everything you ever wanted to know about the Dmax go to Diesel Place
You will hear hype and fact both. You will have to filter the information as with just about any internet forum except here at Outbackers.com

Map Guy


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

I respect Gary's view here, but my outlook is a little different. I'm going to drive my truck for 10 years, not three; in addition, my 5.3L gasser averages 17 mpg, much better than the 6.0L alternative.

Don't get me wrong, if a DMax fell from the sky softly into my driveway, I would drive it with the biggest grin on my face. The problem is that less than 5% of my driving is pulling the trailer, diesel is a premium to gas, oil changes are 3X more for diesel, and any mileage gains are not great enough to overcome the $7200 engine premium and the more expensive fuel.

Buy what you can afford and what safely will tow your trailer.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

GoVols said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

I respect Gary's view here, but my outlook is a little different. I'm going to drive my truck for 10 years, not three; in addition, my 5.3L gasser averages 17 mpg, much better than the 6.0L alternative.

Don't get me wrong, if a DMax fell from the sky softly into my driveway, I would drive it with the biggest grin on my face. The problem is that less than 5% of my driving is pulling the trailer, diesel is a premium to gas, oil changes are 3X more for diesel, and any mileage gains are not great enough to overcome the $7200 engine premium and the more expensive fuel.

Buy what you can afford and what safely will tow your trailer.
[/quote]

Guess it is all in how you calculate overall safety and comfort or ability to change trailers to a 5er...Personally, out here in the Pacific North West with the mountain passes and elevation changes we have your towing combination would leave me a bit tired and worn at the end of a 500 mile day. This factor is difficult to put into a hard number. I believe you are also discounting the long term operatings costs for the Gasser to much in 10 years due to the potential costs for component rebuilding -this depends on mileage and operating conditions a bit. Long term the diesel will hold its resale value much long than a gasser. Just search NADA or Kelly's back to say 2000 on all three brands gas vs. diesel. It is kind of eye opening. 
Just my 2 cents here!

Map Guy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

People, we are not being much help.

The question is between 2 specific diesel trucks and what opinion good or bad anyone has.

There was no mention of planning to 'mod' the diesel nor mentioning of a gas motor.

A minor hijack but not sure we helped with the original request









John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> People, we are not being much help.
> 
> The question is between 2 specific diesel trucks and what opinion good or bad anyone has.
> 
> ...


You are right!

I prefer the GM product for 3 basic reasons

1. The ride is much better than ford or dodge
2. Best in class automatic transmisson for towing 
3. Very good local dealer -aggressive pricing and good service department

Map Guy


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

[/quote]

You are right!

I prefer the GM product for 3 basic reasons

1. The ride is much better than ford or dodge
2. Best in class automatic transmisson for towing 
3. Very good local dealer -aggressive pricing and good service department

Map Guy
[/quote]

Thank you very much everyone. We are still very torn and confused. We are going to test drive the dodge again with the whole gang minus the big beast dog. I do have to say that the dodge dealer has been very nice and helpful, however the Chevy dealers and there have been a few, have been very arrogant and full of themselves, and also quick to put down the dodge product. I will keep you posted on what transpires tonight. We may be driving home a Mega cab.

Martha


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> If you do some research youll find that the cummins engine is by far the cheapest to do modifications to.. Its also much cheaper to repair..
> 
> The cummins compared to all the other small diesels is like the small/big block chevy is to other gas engines.. They are cheap reliable, easilly modded engines..
> 
> ...


I'll beg to differ with you on the the Mods. The duramax needs only a tuner stacked with a chip to make it a drag racer. The cummins needs alot more mods to make the same gains(injectors, studs, pump etc.) in addition the the computer programmers. Mind you that either engine modded this much will need beefed up trannies to handle the extra power & 4-5in exhaust to handle the egts...so that parts a wash. So yea, the cummins has more mods available that are cheaper...but you have to buy more of em' to spank a chipped more or less stock duramax. Don't get me wrong though the cummins can be made to turn insane numbers & either engine(with euff money) a run the standing 1/4mile in the 12s or lower. But were talking Rv towing here right? & not heavy modding. Go to the Dieselplace.com if you want to know about duramax modds & the more power to be gained with less money spent.
[/quote]

My point here... After both trucks are out of warranty, it will be cheaper to replace parts on the cummins... It will be cheaper to repair also, as many small diesel mechanics in independant repair shops are much more familar with cummins versus dmax.. The only time most people visit dealers for repairs are when they are under warranty.. Most people have there local mechanics repair after warranty..

Turbos go out on diesels fairly quick.. When your dmax turbo goes out, you will pay at least 1000 more versus the cummins.. AND if you want to do a few mods, the cummins is also cheaper....

These are all facts... Whats to argue about?

Carey


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The new Dodges('06 and up) have factory standard 4" mandrel bent exhausts now......no need for upgrades unless you are in need of some serious horsepower.

Unless of course you feel the need to cut the catalytic converter and muffler out too









Steve


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

FFwife said:


> Okay,
> I'm sure to get an earful, but I trust the opinions on this forum. We are totally undecided on a new TV. We are stuck between the Mega cab dodge 2500 and the Gmc Silverado 2500 crew cab. Both are diesels. Best price so far are 34900 for the Dodge and 36500 for the Gmc.
> Please help me decide, the husband and I are ready to go crazy if we have to go to one more dealer.
> Thanks
> ...


I guess I will put my two cents worth in. I just bought an 06 Dodge \ Cummins. I did this after spending about a month surfing the diesel forums. Being a long time Ford guy (used to be Chevrolet guy but that is another story) I was leaning that way. After reading what the owners of D max and Fords were having to say about their problems I decided to stay clear of both of them. The biggest concern wasn't the problems (Ford's chronic oil leaks and GM overheating problem) it was the way that Ford and GM were dancing around the issues. At that point the Dodge moved from the least desirable to the most desirable.

There were some discussions on the Dodge trans that concerned me (sorry but I am just not interested in a stick shift), but the trans has been up graded. So maybe it is ok and maybe not? I do not have much angst over the trans holding up pulling a 7500 pound trailer however. But I can tell you that you can count on that Cummins diesel going a very very long distance with very little trouble.

My experience so far is this. The truck looks very nice (I bought the quad cab long bed Larime), the fit and finish is excellent. The power is outstanding (610 ft lbs of torque will tow anything you got). The truck is more comfortable and has a more attractive interior than my fully loaded 2001 F150 that I traded in on it. My truck is a long way from broken in, therefore the MPG will improve. But I am very happy to report that on the highway not towing at 60 it delivers 21.8 MPG. At 70 it does 20.9. Towing my 27RSDS fully loaded (I don't get concerned with weight anymore) it does 12.5! I am very happy with that.

In another life I managed truck fleets. I have operated every make of diesel engine known to man. Cummins is at the head of the class and they stand behind their product.

So since the Dodge is the least expensive I suggest you save your money and buy the better truck.

I guess that was about 2 cents.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

It is all personel preference. I choose my chevy because of the HP, torque and reputation of the izuzu durama diesel and the allison transmission. My brother has and is a transmission rebuilder for the last 30 years and builds alll manual and auto's including woking for years at fairbanks racing which manufactueres funny car tarnnies. He recommended the chevy with the allson as the best. I have relatives that own a 2001 dodge 2500 (loves it) one with a 2002 ford 350 7.2 ( loves it) and both say they love my chevy, but would not trade there truck to purchase a new one because there truck has been flawless. My only leading advantage is the chevy sits much lower than the ford or dodge and have greater capacities than both. Also new than there's, but the chevy has the same or greater capacities and sits by far much lower to the ground.

With a TT when i pulled my 29BHS with my 1500 gasser I got 8-9 mpg driving 70mph on the highway. With my duramax I got 14-15mpg pulling the same trailer. with my 35 foot 5'er I get 12 mpg at the same 70mph and can use cruise control and maintain my speed no matter the hill I encounter.

Diesels rule no matter the make, yes they cost more up front, but no concerns with limits, speed, or with any of the Crew Cabs WB for any size TT or just about any 5'er they make.


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, we did it. Just two arms and a leg later and we are the proud owners of a Mega cab. We just couldn't say no to the price and the room in the cab. Thank you eveyone for all your help with the advice. We can't wait to try it out on the road with the Outbacker trailing us.'

Martha


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations!!!!!!

John

You do know you need to post a pic.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

FFwife said:


> Well, we did it. Just two arms and a leg later and we are the proud owners of a Mega cab. We just couldn't say no to the price and the room in the cab. Thank you eveyone for all your help with the advice. We can't wait to try it out on the road with the Outbacker trailing us.'
> 
> Martha


Very cool and congrats!


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Congradulations!!!!!!
> 
> John
> 
> You do know you need to post a pic.


















I don't know how to post pictures.
Sorry


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! Youll love that Mega! Bet ya cant wait!

Carey


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the GMC duramax, much quieter than Dodge


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

FFwife, maybe this will help

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14183


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We just made a deal on a 06 Dodge 2500 Cummins Diesel SLT Mega Cab for $30,500 well equipped. We are supposed to write it up tomorrow, but keep pressing for more money off.

Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

prevish gang said:


> We just made a deal on a 06 Dodge 2500 Cummins Diesel SLT Mega Cab for $30,500 well equipped. We are supposed to write it up tomorrow, but keep pressing for more money off.
> 
> Darlene


Wow! Darlene, you done good!!! Thats got to be 13-15k off msrp..

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

Now maybe diesel fuel in the NE only $.10 more a gallon than regular, but in sunny Florida, it's $.40 a gallon more!

For a 30 gallon fillup, that's $12.00 more out of pocket.

Your figures now read:

Diesel.................$8,100
Gas....................$8,625

Using your figures, here the diesel has cost you $2,025 more for three years.

Additionally, if you finance the diesel, your interest will be greater over those three years. You have to factor in the addition insurance costs for a diesel, the higher cost of repairs, and whether or not you drive your diesel a lot. Historically, diesels like to be used a lot. If your diesel tv is your "second" vehicle with low yearly mileage, chances are that your will have more mechanical problems.

I agree that diesels will out tow any gasser. But for some of us, at what cost?

Dan


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

FFwife said:


> Well, we did it. Just two arms and a leg later and we are the proud owners of a Mega cab. We just couldn't say no to the price and the room in the cab. Thank you eveyone for all your help with the advice. We can't wait to try it out on the road with the Outbacker trailing us.'
> 
> Martha


You won't be sorry....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well - it's too late now!

I was going to add - compare the warranties. It's real easy not to do this; you are staring a brand new truck in the headlights, and of course it has a warranty... In a few years, that warranty and what is covered and for how long might be real important!

"however the Chevy dealers and there have been a few, have been very arrogant and full of themselves, and also quick to put down the dodge product."

Just curious - how did Dodges become a topic of conversation at a Chebbie dealer? I tend to not let the chatter drift off in irrelevant directions. I ain't interested in hearing about anyone else's product from the guy who isn't selling it.

Sluggo


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

3LEES said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

Now maybe diesel fuel in the NE only $.10 more a gallon than regular, but in sunny Florida, it's $.40 a gallon more!

For a 30 gallon fillup, that's $12.00 more out of pocket.

Your figures now read:

Diesel.................$8,100
Gas....................$8,625

Using your figures, here the diesel has cost you $2,025 more for three years.

Additionally, if you finance the diesel, your interest will be greater over those three years. You have to factor in the addition insurance costs for a diesel, the higher cost of repairs, and whether or not you drive your diesel a lot. Historically, diesels like to be used a lot. If your diesel tv is your "second" vehicle with low yearly mileage, chances are that your will have more mechanical problems.

I agree that diesels will out tow any gasser. But for some of us, at what cost?

Dan
[/quote]
Why would the interest be greater on a diesel?? The interest rate for a truck is based on your credit rating, not what you are financing.......and if you can afford to NOT finance a gasser, you can afford to NOT finance a diesel.

My insurance for my Dodge Cummins is cheaper than for a Hemi 2500.....insurance company says they are more durable and last longer.

As someone has already stated above, if YOU are comfortable towing with a gasser, do it. I for one love the power and stability of towing with a diesel. I also like the fact of not having to sit over a map or mapping program to figure out the easiest route to get from point A to point B.....I just go because I know my TV can pull whatever hills it encounters.

Steve


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Well - it's too late now!
> 
> I was going to add - compare the warranties. It's real easy not to do this; you are staring a brand new truck in the headlights, and of course it has a warranty... In a few years, that warranty and what is covered and for how long might be real important!
> 
> ...


 When you are in the Chebbie dealership and they won't move on their prices and you decide to walk out they start to get kind of curious as to why, so we told them, we weren't sold on any special truck and we were going to try every one out there. Then they start to bad mouth all the other makes.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

FFwife,

Congrats on your truck.

3Lees on the cost of Diesel it is always cheaper during the summer when you tow the most. On my diesel upgrade during towing season I saw $.18 less/gallon on Diesel and enjoyed a 50% increase in mileage. That excludes of course the rest of Gary's arguements on re-sale value and then of course the pleasure factor that Steve re-iterated. They get more expensive to drive in the winter but only marginally since my diesel around town still gets better mileage then my gasser did. Nobody included the longevity factor either. Take care of the rest of that truck and you will get 200K miles even towing. Tow heavy with a Gas truck and it is shot at 100K.

They are not for everybody and I wouldn't necessairly recommend them but if you have a larger trailer it isn't even close.

Also just noticed something on the Megacabs. Says payload is 1557 lbs. (????)That is a little skimpy for a 5'er but understandable since the GVWR is 9000 (200 less then GM) and that cab comes with quite a weight penalty. Could that be correct? It is from Dodge's web site where someone posted a link to the tow guide. Haven't weighed mine yet but I bet the pin is 1600 lbs. I will have an overhead of 400 lbs or so after people and gas.

Mike C


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Also just noticed something on the Megacabs. Says payload is 1557 lbs. (????)That is a little skimpy for a 5'er but understandable since the GVWR is 9000 (200 less then GM) and that cab comes with quite a weight penalty. Could that be correct? It is from Dodge's web site where someone posted a link to the tow guide. Haven't weighed mine yet but I bet the pin is 1600 lbs. I will have an overhead of 400 lbs or so after people and gas.
> 
> Mike C


Mike not sure what you looked at the payload for the MegaCab 1500 4x2 is 2440, for the 2500 4x2 is 2650 and the 3500 4x2 is 3150.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Andy,

I know it seems odd but I re-ran Dodge's numbers . 9000 lbs GVWR. 7442 curb weight = 1558 . Makes sense too the Megacab is certainly heavier then say a Chevy. Mine weighs 6900 empty but has a 9200 lb GVWR.

I used the link that was provided on the first page of this thread.

http://www-5.dodge.com/towing5/D/vehicle_2...ic+Transmission


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Andy,
> 
> I know it seems odd but I re-ran Dodge's numbers . 9000 lbs GVWR. 7442 curb weight = 1558 . Makes sense too the Megacab is certainly heavier then say a Chevy. Mine weighs 6900 empty but has a 9200 lb GVWR.
> 
> ...


I used the following compare link and it shows a curb weight of 6148. You have to tunnel in some but look at the tech specification.
Dodge.com Compare


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Andy,

6448 with a Cummins and a big trans? Me thinks no way. That would be 500 lbs less then my D/A Chevy. Possible I suppose but I just don't think so.

Think that 6448 is for a hemi 2500.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That was for the Hemi, the curb weight listed for the Cummins is 6953. That leaves 2047 as the payload.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I did Megacab, 4x4, Laramie Package. GVWR are all the same.

Curb weight w/Auto and Gas is 6593 , therefore payload would be 9000-6593= 2407
Curb weight w/Diesel and Auto is 7323, therefore payload would be 9000-7323 = 1677
Curb weight w/Diesel and Manual is 7400, "  " = 1600

It makes sense to me. Cummins is all iron and is a 6 cyl vs a V-8 and likely weighs more then the Dmax. Then you have the extra weight of the cab.

Anyhow when buying my 5'er I relived the whole weight police nighmare and found out that 3/4 ton can generally do the light weight 5'ers but not a full timer as it likely drives you over GVWR. Got to go to the 1 Ton. Once again depending upon your perspective knowledge is a dangerous thing. Pin on my trailer says 1200 lbs but I bet it is more like 1600 because of how it drops the rear. Bummer deal!

Finally it was this site (Vdub) who pointed it out to me in a discussion long ago. You will notice that he pulls his 28' 5'er with a 1 Ton Dodge. Kudo's to him and glad he set me straight!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> FFwife,
> 
> Congrats on your truck.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the payload issue is correct Mike, but I know the bed is shorter on the mega cabs and so maybe that has something to do with it.

Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Darlene,

Wish I didn't see that and wish I didn't start it but there it is.

Instead of thinking I should be drinking!

MikeC


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

When you are in the Chebbie dealership and they won't move on their prices and you decide to walk out they start to get kind of curious as to why, so we told them, we weren't sold on any special truck and we were going to try every one out there. Then they start to bad mouth all the other makes.

I am sorry that you have run into this type of dealer. I have been selling Chevrolets for almost 21 years and I FIRMLY believe that no one should talk bad about another product. There is no shame in explaining the weakness's of the other product but you should NEVER talk like it is a bad product. As in any job there are good and bad...and it sounds like you found the bad!

The Dodge makes a fine truck, very capable and I am sure it will provide you with years of great service.

As for the Interest Rate.....I got 0% for 72 months...if the gasser was cheaper?????

Gary


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

Now maybe diesel fuel in the NE only $.10 more a gallon than regular, but in sunny Florida, it's $.40 a gallon more!

For a 30 gallon fillup, that's $12.00 more out of pocket.

Your figures now read:

Diesel.................$8,100
Gas....................$8,625

Using your figures, here the diesel has cost you $2,025 more for three years.

Additionally, if you finance the diesel, your interest will be greater over those three years. You have to factor in the addition insurance costs for a diesel, the higher cost of repairs, and whether or not you drive your diesel a lot. Historically, diesels like to be used a lot. If your diesel tv is your "second" vehicle with low yearly mileage, chances are that your will have more mechanical problems.

I agree that diesels will out tow any gasser. But for some of us, at what cost?

Dan
[/quote]
Why would the interest be greater on a diesel?? The interest rate for a truck is based on your credit rating, not what you are financing.......and if you can afford to NOT finance a gasser, you can afford to NOT finance a diesel.

My insurance for my Dodge Cummins is cheaper than for a Hemi 2500.....insurance company says they are more durable and last longer.

As someone has already stated above, if YOU are comfortable towing with a gasser, do it. I for one love the power and stability of towing with a diesel. I also like the fact of not having to sit over a map or mapping program to figure out the easiest route to get from point A to point B.....I just go because I know my TV can pull whatever hills it encounters.

Steve
[/quote]

More interest because you finanace more. That has to be factored in any cost comparison.

I don't happen to have 35,000 to 45,000 dollars in disposable income. I've looked into a used diesel but then we would have to worry about the AFORMENTIONED repair problem. For me to purchase a diesel, I would have to finance MORE of the purchase price. Even if the interest rate is 0.0%, the payments are MORE than a gasser.

I don't live in the Northeast. I live in Florida. And HERE diesel is ALWAYS more that unleaded PREMIUM, spring, summer, winter and fall.

Comfort has nothing to do with my decision not to buy a diesel. It is STRICTLY money. And no matter how you jumble the figures, it costs more to own one than a gasser. And for MY family, we cannot justify the addition expense for a "second" vehicle.

Dan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

In your case, the gasser is the obvious choice......Actually, your 1/2 ton truck should be fine towing a 21RS anyway....

You really wouldn't gain anything by going to a 2500 at this point, unless you are going to get a bigger TT in the future.

Steve


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

3LEES said:


> At least with the GM, you are paying a $7000 premium for that engine. I don't know what Dodge charges. What will you be towing with it? Is it really necessary given the price premium?


Each truck has it's advantages and disadvantages. Drive both and pick the one you like.....

As for the diesel...now that I have one, I will never go back to gas!!! Towing is completely different.

And the $7000 premium, just for fun I used Kelly Blue Book on a 3 yr old Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with 45000 miles, the trade in value between a gas and a diesel.......Diesel was worth about $5500 more. So now in 3 years and 45000 miles the diesel has cost you $1500.

If the diesel will avg 15 mpg thats 3000 gallons X 2.40 per.....$7200
If the gas will avg 12 mpg thats 3750 gallons X 2.30 per........$8625

Now that diesel upgrade is only $75....

Gary
[/quote]

Now maybe diesel fuel in the NE only $.10 more a gallon than regular, but in sunny Florida, it's $.40 a gallon more!

For a 30 gallon fillup, that's $12.00 more out of pocket.

Your figures now read:

Diesel.................$8,100
Gas....................$8,625

Using your figures, here the diesel has cost you $2,025 more for three years.

Additionally, if you finance the diesel, your interest will be greater over those three years. You have to factor in the addition insurance costs for a diesel, the higher cost of repairs, and whether or not you drive your diesel a lot. Historically, diesels like to be used a lot. If your diesel tv is your "second" vehicle with low yearly mileage, chances are that your will have more mechanical problems.

I agree that diesels will out tow any gasser. But for some of us, at what cost?

Dan
[/quote]
On the subject of fuel. In the Pacific NW diesel is about 20% more than gas. My Dodge cummins MPG is exactly 33% better than my Ford was towing. It is 25% better doing grocery getter driving. And 22% better on highway not towing. Feels lik fuel savings to me.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

We just purchased a new 2007 Silverado 2500 Duramax/allison tran to pull our TT. We were pulling it with our Tahoe which did an ok job. The concern for us was what pulling the trailer with a load would eventually do to the Tahoe and we love it, and it is paid for!! Any where you go when leaving the Valley of the Sun you have to go through mountains. We want to travel up north and just weren't sure the Tahoe could handle the mountains with the trailer. When we added the weight of all the people, camping stuff and a dog that weighs 110 we just weren't sure it could handle it safely. So DH got the dealer to sell it to us at invoice, everyone at the dealership was great, and the 0% financing was better.

When you purchase a vehicle it has to be what makes you happy. There is good and bad in all, you just have to get what works for your family and helps keep everyone safe in your travels.

Ronda


----------

